# Fines for unpaid IUC



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't find any info on this... does anyone know what the fine for not paying road tax is, or where it's documented?
Asking for a feckless child 

Terry


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

I would suggest that said child should start by looking at https://sitfiscal.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/iuc (if he/she had sufficient feck(?) to get registered) or by visiting his/her local Finanças and asking.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It escalates the longer you leave it!!!
Be very aware that the fines will multiply and can end up costing more than the original IUC


----------

